# POB's "Plain Ole Burgers"



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

Ground chuck, fresh cracked pepper, kosher salt, swiss cheese, hot grill, AMERICAN fries and you end up with a good simple dinner!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 1, 2007)

Atta Boy Larry, KISS.... great job guy & that aint no funny kiss. Think bout it Boy I like my burgers simple too


----------



## john pen (Aug 1, 2007)

good looking grub..personally I like my burgers without cheese..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 1, 2007)

john pen said:
			
		

> good looking grub..personally I like my burgers without cheese..



When you come and visit I will remember that!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2007)

Ummmmm....burgers.
~drools

Looks great man!


----------



## Chiles (Aug 1, 2007)

Larry,
I've always been impressed with the things you turn out.  Thanks for sharing the pics.

-Chiles


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2007)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> What, No Turkey Bacon?  :scratch



Go hide back under your rock fat boy!


----------



## john a (Aug 2, 2007)

Yep, tough to beat a good burger. Local butcher has ground beef even cheaper than Chuck, it's the only way to get any fat (Taste) in the damn stuff any more.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 2, 2007)

Great looking burger! Guess I'll have to make some today.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 2, 2007)

I cut right to the last pic.  Great looking burger Larry.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 2, 2007)

I started to say that there is NO WAY you could fit your mouth around that burger, but then I thought,,,,,,, neah its Larry.  

Good looking burger there buddy.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Slidin' off the diet already huh? :roll: 
Looks good bud.


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 2, 2007)

Larry Those look great man!!!  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Slidin' off the diet already huh? :roll:
> Looks good bud.



Yeah!  Have a smoke!  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm smokin' this weekend thanks !
I wish my favorite rub website was having a sale   Hmmm.......what rub should I use? :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me you got a hell of a "sale" on your last order!  :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 2, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to me you got a hell of a "sale" on your last order!  :roll:[/quote:325uwflj]
Damn dude................... 
Saved a hell of alot according to you :roll: 
Saw this awesome movie with my daughter though  
Ass


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 3, 2007)

Puff, let me know when you order from Big Ron again. I'm gonna place my order two days after!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff, let me know when you order from Big Ron again. I'm gonna place my order two days after!


    :roll:


----------

